# Ice fishing tournaments?



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My friend and I were wanting to test our skill and luck this coming season and enter a few tournaments. I know of the ones at Sulphur Creek and Devils Creek, but are there any in Utah waters? Thanks for the help!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

There is going to be one at Scofield on Jan2.
Cory


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sulferdale in Evanston is no more, the Lions club has disbanned! You could try the burbot bash at the gorge in Feb I think other than that Utah ice tourneys are non existant!! We should change that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> Sulferdale in Evanston is no more, the Lions club has disbanned! You could try the burbot bash at the gorge in Feb I think other than that Utah ice tourneys are non existant!! We should change that


There where two Lion's clubs in Evanston. Now there's just one.

Hearing the news of the end of the prestigous event, the Uinta County Sheriffs Department immediately turned four jail cells into a physical fitness room. Anheuser-Busch Inc. stock fell 3.12 to 32.56.

The Lion's Club tried to give it to our local Trout Unlimited. We told them we'd take it for 29 week-long guided bonefishing trips to the Christmas Islands.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> You could try the burbot bash at the gorge in Feb I think other than that Utah ice tourneys are non existant!!


The Burbot Bash is scheduled for the 23rd of January. It is NOT a tournament. It is a social function that will have lots of give away prizes, seminars on how to catch and cook burbot, and hopefully eliminate a goodly number of burbot (ling, lawyers, etc) from the Gorge. But you have to be registered on the other fishing site and signed up before the 16th of January to be eligible for the prizes.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The gut pile is going to do another one this year with some possible tweaks. We should have the link ready any time.


----------

